# snails??????



## p_herby (Sep 12, 2004)




----------



## khusted (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm not sure which option to choose


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Voted!







Seriously, you could bait and trap them with vegetables. Or you could get snail eating fish. Good Luck!


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm confused by this poll.....


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

just train your p's to eat them some will some wont 
once i got mine to realize its food they will even pick off the glass and they keep snail pop in controll


----------



## p_herby (Sep 12, 2004)

if i get snail eating fish, my red bellies will eat them.has anyone had this problem in there tank???????


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

yep get snail eating fish.

Take de Blue gourami 









But take ur P's out first!!!!!


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

confuzzeled my poll...i think you picked the wrong kind of post


----------



## p_herby (Sep 12, 2004)

do u tink that my red bellies will eat these snail eating fish??

i know it was the wrong poll, still learning.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> do u tink that my red bellies will eat these snail eating fish??
> 
> i know it was the wrong poll, still learning.


If they are hunry yeah!!! they will


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i think clown loaches eat snails but not sure, also if u put a cucumber on the bottom of the tank all the snails will go to it and then take it out after a night and do it three days in a row and they should be gone


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

oh yeah,this should not be a poll lol


----------

